# frutto di



## sterrenzio

Molto spesso in italiano si sente l'espressione "frutto di" e la trovo anche in francese... ma come la mettiamo quando i frutti sono più di uno?
Ecco il contesto con la mia traduzione e annesso dubbio amletico: singolare o plurale? Questo è il problema...

Impresa giovane, dinamica e creativa, X si è specializzata nell'offerta di prodotti altamente innovativi, frutto di una continua ricerca di nuovi sviluppi tecnologici. 
 
X, en tant qu’entreprise jeune, dynamique et créative, s’est spécialisée dans l’offre de produits très innovateurs, *fruit/s (???)* d’une recherche continuelle de nouveaux développements technologiques.

Grazie! ufff!


----------



## matoupaschat

"Fruits" : sono sicuro dell'esatezza al plurale . 
Ciao


----------



## sterrenzio

Grazie per tutto e buona serata


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> "Fruits" : sono sicuro dell'esatezza al plurale .
> Ciao


Tu as raison ? ...on peut tenter ? l'erreur sera tolérable ?

Proposition d'un palliatif :
_Entreprise jeune, dynamique et créative, X s’est spécialisée dans l’offre de produits très *innovants*, résultants* d’une recherche permanente de nouveaux développements technologiques._

* fruit(s) _: il me semble que fruit(s) peut très bien être utilisé_.


----------



## matoupaschat

sterrenzio said:


> Grazie per tutto e buona serata


 Mi sembra di aver sentito un sospiro di sollievo che raggiungeva perfino il Belgio ! 
Buona serata ...


----------



## sterrenzio

Merci à toi aussi Corsicum! Je n'ai jamais rencontré de collaboration pareille dans un forum, il est en véritable privilège de faire partie de celui-ci.
A la prochaine fois!


----------

